

If soccer were reported like science ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://uffish.net/archives-new/2010/06/if-sports-got-reported-like-science.html

======
jerf
The jargon metaphor was promising, but the bit about authority doesn't work.
Soccer rules are intrinsically created by fiat; there is no pre-existing set
of soccer rules that we have to discover through a contentious, challenging,
and unreliable investigation over the course of decades, they literally are
handed to us by an authority. Appeal to authority in such a situation is not a
fallacy, it is the only proper basis for argument. I see what the author was
getting at, but I think it fails to make the point. Did enjoy the "what's this
all mean to the common man?" point, though.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
The one time I've actually made a pitch to someone for money I was accused of
using too much technical jargon. Looking back on it now, many years on, and
having read so much here, perhaps it's true.

However, sometimes jargon is not avoidable if real communication is to take
place, and the listener really does need to learn. This article is just to
raise the question, not to provide any answers.

And I found it funny.

------
armandososa
If soccer where reported like science won't be called soccer. You know,
there's a ball that you kick with your foot.

It's football.

------
bitwize
But you see, the difference is... soccer is _important_. Science is undertaken
by and only of interest to krelboynes.

------
robryan
The sports report is aimed at sports fans whereas mainstream science reporting
is simplified and aimed at everyone.

------
Towle_
I like the concept, but I think they missed some of the best jokes.

"A group of American football experts claim to have scored the exact same
number of 'goals' as their Slovenian counterparts, despite what many believe
to be a computational error in recording the data."

